# meat slicer sharpener needed.



## rbnice1 (Dec 22, 2019)

I have a small chef's choice 615 meat slicer and I dropped the serrated blade while cleaning it today.  :(

I found a old google search that had this sharperener in it but cant find any now.  Is there a new model available?
Any help would be awsome.  Looks like its hard to find a new blade.



			https://smhttp-ssl-21049.nexcesscdn.net/media/manual/6010000.pdf


----------



## bregent (Dec 22, 2019)

Here's one on ebay, there could be more: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chefs-Choi...Slicer-Blade-Sharpener-BRAND-NEW/362854127273


----------



## rbnice1 (Dec 22, 2019)

not sure how I missed that.  Thanks.  Wish it was not so expensive.


----------



## S-met (Dec 23, 2019)

Have you tried call edgecraft/chefschoice? Can't believe that it's that hard to find the serrated blade. I even spent a good 30 min searching because I just couldn't believe it.


----------



## rbnice1 (Dec 23, 2019)

I have not called them.  But im with you as far as why is is so hard to find a blade. lol

I did order the sharpener tho!


----------

